# cramps, period-like pain and lower backache during 2WW



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm hoping somebody has some advise on this!
I am half way through my 2WW. Had EC on 1st Sept and ET 2 on 3rd Sept. We had 2 embryos transferred on a day 2 transfer. Initally after EC I was feeling very bloated. A couple of days after ET the bloating eased and I began to feel normal again. However on Wed, which would have been day 6, I began to get slight cramping pains throughout the day which felt like mild period pain, and feeling a bit bloated again. Thursday and Fri were relatively pain-free days. But today I have a similar pain, this time with lower back pain and I am feeling more bloated!!!
Does/Has anyone else experienced this?
The pain I experienced on Wed I put down to implantation pains, but why am I still getting pains now??!!
I really hope these pains are normal 
xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey pet

the pains are perfectly normal..

i was exactly like u and ended up testin 2 days before otd cos cramps got that bad and i really thought it was all over,was even more convinced it was over when the test was negative however i tested the next nite and it was positive so dont take the pains to mean anythin sinister..

i had no bleedin however there has been plenty of people on here who have had bleedin and cramps and still went on to get a bfp..

stay positive hun

Jenna xx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanx Jenna,  I am so glad you had similar pains!
I was getting worried, every time I go to the toilet I'm checking for bleeding, but not a sign.
It's weird cos I can be getting these pains for what seems like hours, then nothing for a couple of mins and then the pain comes back again!
I have 7 days till I can do a test. Was thinking of testing early, but I don't want to disappoint myself if I've tested too early and it's negative. 
xxx


----------



## Charlie28 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mich 30

Hold out don't do it!!!

This is what I got told and did'nt listen tho lol!

Had such a crap day until I came on here and thought its not all over I still have 5 days until OTD

charlie xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Mich 30, I could have written that post. We has 2 embryos on 1st sept, was convinced thursday nite with a bad migraine af was coming, friday I was fine, today backache, stomach pains, and a pain in my side, and headache, again convinced its all over, time will tell.best of luck, hope we both get BFPs . Xx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Angela! 
Let's hope and     that they are hanging in there!!!! 
Today I am feeling extremely bloated!!! Is this normal at such an early stage? I'm guessing it's cos they put 2 embryos back so they need more room!  
This is the most exciting but most nerve wracking time I've ever experienced.....6 long days to go........... 
How r u feeling today Angela?

Michellexxx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Charlie.....  Thanx for ur email
I'm getting very tempted to test early!! Have 6 days left, so I'm hoping I can resist temptation!
Don't worry, u will get ur BFP!! 

When did u do ur first test?

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

We had 2 embies, i felt mt bloating had gone down slightly, think its more to do with what im wearing...lol
keep getting terrible night sweats, feel a bit better today woke up with bad pains in tummy, and warning TMI (been to the toliet) and they have eased off, whenI stress its always go through my body, so wonder if im confusing symptoms, its the hardest thing to do in your life, and although this is our 3rd 2ww it doesnt get any easier.

Try not to test early, it can give so many false results.xx
How are you today??


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Angela and Mich.. I can relate to both of you.. I am cramping a lot esp waking up with them.. I also have headaches now and then.. 

Angela.. I have had sweats too.. I am putting this all down to our hormone. Filled bodies.. 

At present knowing that you ladies are going through the same symptoms is a Great relief xxx


----------



## Charlie28 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mich I did a test saturday morning just gone
I am waiting for my OTD now on Thursday as don't want to get the wrong result
I have also booked the day off work in case I need to cry my eyes out!!
xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Wat result did u get yesterday hun?


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG how do you not test early??!!! It's really difficult, even though you know it'll be negative cos it's too early it's compulsive so so so desperate for those 2 lines!!! I dream about it just starring at those 2 lines think I'm crazy! I have my test on 16th anyone else?     for everyone in this horrid horrid time xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

@Katie- your OTD is 2days before me....   you will have the weekend celebrating with a non alcoholic drink  

My lower back pain has kicked in.. It could be because I slept funny.... 

Happy week ladies and pray Sunday comes quick! Whatever the result I just need to know xx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have lower backnpain too today and odd mild cramps -  hoping all part of normal implantation and settling in. Dont want to go to work but at least its a distraction!


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey girlies, 

i am really worried as i have been cramping  with bad AF pains since yesterday :-( today is 9dp5dt so been cramping since day 8. i had some light brown discharge since yesterday morning. it sorta stopped and then i have some very very little still brown discharge this morning but only when i wipe - sorry tmi - so i am getting sooo scared that things are going wrong as i dont see why i would have some brown discharge at this stage? i have been getting BFP on my HPT since 4dp5dt. so i am scared that its going wrong now:-(

anyone in the same boat?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi there - you must be very worried but brown discharge is really common this early and can mean nothing at all. You have a bfp which is totally amazing and the most positive sign!! Only one day to go


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

katie - thank you so much! its so hard not to worry, i am thinking could it be cos i was all day with my heels at a wedding on sat (i know it sounds stupid!!) but i am not use to walking and standing all day with heels! but its sorta stopped, was never more than slightl brown discharge but sooo scary. i am just praying that all goes well tomorrow and that the levels continue to rise. i am praying soo much!!!! 
thank you so much for your reply hunni. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Its normal to worry about everything and every tiny thing that could have a slight negative affect no matter how small or irrational it is you think to yourself omg its all over!!!! I think you'd find it hard not to find any one of us lovely ladies not thinking like you (even if really silly!) 

Katie xx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

aww thanks hunni!!   

hope all is well with you.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun

dont worry,brown discharge is a sign of old blood so try and stay positive hun..

Jenna xx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks jen! its def brown, i can hardly see it since yesterday (yesterday morning was the worse and but still not alot) but i thnk its still there but very light, just scared! but trying to keep postive and think to myself as long as its brownish and light like it is its fine... i am praying and hoping!! cograts btw on your BFP  hope you and your little one feeling ok  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All


I think cramping is a good sign on my first IVF I definitely experienced cramps and had a BFP although unfortunately miscarried at 11 weeks. I also had really sore boobs and couldn't stop peeing!!!! TMI


This time I have had a few cramps but really think this will be my period as no sore boobs and today I am feeling really sick which is way too early. I am due to test on Wednesday and I am going to wait. I have always tested on the correct date, I don't know why. I suppose it could be because it prolongs hope. Not feeling it this time-hope I am wrong.


Wishing you all BFP!!!!!


Cx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

p.s Brown discharge is old blood so please don't worry too much!!! Fingers crossed for you. Cx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey clogs! 

thanks! thats what i keep telling myself! it has stopped i think now so fingers crossed! still having aches though! i must say that i only had sore boobs/nipples up until two days past ET, then nothing! and i have been getting positives since 4dp5dt (not confimred with BT yet) so dont worry that you dont have sore boobs!!! i am wishing you all the best hunni and hoping you get your BFP!


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Eeyore 11


Please don't worry about the brown discharge even if you speak to your clinic they will tell you it is so very normal. Stay relaxed.


I think the thing is we all get so hung up looking for symptoms good and bad it is just when you want something so badly it is hard to look to anything else.


You will be fine when is your BT?


Love Cx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks clogs!! i know, i was soo postive and happy and then yesterday its like i fell of the highest mountain! so weird! but feeling alot better as it has stopped! but hopefully BT tomorrow should be ok! i am praying sooo much and wishing that my levels keep rising!! even my husband who never prays has been praying everyday!!! xxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Eeyore... 

Its not over yet!! Think positive! Goodluck for your bloodtest

I look forward to hearing the results


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

hi katie  
I'm due to test on 17th. it's very difficult to resist testing b4 but i've decided I'm gona wait til 17th so I get an accurate result.
I think there are a few of us all waiting to test this weekend, so fingers crossed for us al!!! 
hey toothfairy..... when is ur date for testing I have a pain in my left side today and a really heavy feeling all round my lower stomach area. I am that bloated that I look about 3-4 months already!!!
Is anyone using cyclogest pesaries?? Could they be causing my extreme bloating?

michelle xx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Angela..... just read ur post. Feeling really bloated, still got the same pains and a really heavy feeling in lower stomach.
just want 17th to hurry up!!!
u ok today?? xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Each treatment I have had real bloating, I put it down to the dreaded pessaries, my husband has been calling me space hopper! Cx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Michelle

My test day is another dreaded 6days away on 18th.. I also have a charity function on that day to distract me

I am bloated too.. My boobs are still huge and sensitive!! The cramps have eased and are less frequrnt today... I am started to have a lower tolernce ability than before and have started snapping.. Lol poor DH

He just finds it hilariuos soo the argument I am trying to have ends in laughter!!! 

Hope the week goes fast for all of us and we all get our well deserved BFP

Xxxxxxxxxxx

PS: I am on my way home from work.. Hoping my dinner is ready for me


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been reading the thread and gaining some solace from it - many thanks. I had ET on 5th and am due to test on 19th. I have survived a week and seemed to manage okay but am having a very up and down day today. I have been experiencing some of the symptoms you have mentions, bloating, period like pain but all as gone quiet the last 24 hours and I am feeling a little deflated and thinking I have lost the pregnancy.

I am looking for reassurance that this isn't very realistic - is it. Can women get a BFP with out symptoms. This is such a ...... hard journey, but a part of me knows that the journey will be as it will be and my body will respond as it needs to respond.

Wishing us all BFP and a sane and peaceful journey to our test dates.


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

after a good day, tea/coffee made me feel sick, sauce mix for sausage casserole made me feel sick, done my crinone gel, and had a tinybit of brownn, on end of applicator, why does this send us in to panic, i know brown is ok, 
definately not going to test yet too early and couldnt handle the result been to toilet twice, nothing!!! apart from a really watery discharge/ cervical mucus, and two spots, lumps, appeared down below?? (noticed these yesterday)

also had the offer to raise money for charity of a single angel card reading tonight, this was my reading 
  Oonage, she is a celtic Angel ,you can call upon her when you need help with your own transitions and she will help you in a magical way. She says things are troubling you right now and you feel like there is no way out, you have to take your time and assess the reasons behind whats troubling you and try not force things to change, Everything is occuring in perfect timing. Slow steady process is right for you at the moment, things will get better very soon. ~ do not let trivial things get you down hon xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All


Hope you are all well. Due to test tomorrow and I got my period this morning! 


cX


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry clogs 

Jenna xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Jenna, me too but what can you do? I just hope everyone else has better luck keeping everything crossed for you ladies.


Cx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thinking of you Clogs xxxxx

I rang my clinic as I was so worried about my bloated tummy..... they said it is perfectly normal as long as I keep drinking plenty of water and don't feel breathless. Also I was surprised when the lovely nurse told me I could test a day early if I wanted to!!!   

Angela, ur symptoms sound really positive. Just this morning I have also been feeling really queasy. I love my porridge in the morning, but a couple of hours after eating it I felt quite sick!!

Julia, you don't need to experience symptoms every day for it to have worked. I went through a couple of days last week where I felt fine and normal. Don't worry 

xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Darling Clogs

Soo sorry to hear.. Have you contacted your clinic!! We are all here to pull you through this!! Please remember you got a BFP in the past.. Don't give up.. 

Michelle.. I aam requesting you to post something daily as your words are comforing me and my blostocyte!! Xxxx



m


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Af arrived today 3rd time unlucky :0((


----------



## aussieinengland (Oct 16, 2007)

Just need some reassurance.  I got a BFN last time and did not even make it to OTD date  (about 7 days before) and got AF.  Had ET x2 embie on Saturday and have had cramping on and off more on than off though.  Trying to stay positive.  Ia this normal to have cramping so early and still get a BFP? I guess that is the million dollar question?  xx AIE


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Angela,

so sorry, I started bleeding today    OTD Friday xx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

katie, it really sucks doesnt it.x


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

so much so I cannot put into words. The anger, disappointment and the worst one feeling such a failure..........never felt so utterly useless


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Angela and Katie..... thinking of you both xxxxx   
xxx

Toothfairy.....  I'm pleased I am comforting you both! How r u feeling today?? When is your test due?
Think happy thoughts 
xx

AIE.... I was thinking back to when I had ET, which was the sat before last, and I definately remember having pains very soon after. I had a day 2 transfer,  2 embryos put back so I was still feeling quite bloated from EC. The pains I had are similar to the ones I'm still getting now.... like period pain and lower back ache and bloating. Try not to worry.... my clinic said they are good signs.... implantation and then your uterus stretching..... so stay positive!! 
You could always ring your clinic for reassurance. That's what I did and they were really helpfull!
I still have 3  days till I can do a test so I'm     all will be good!!
xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Katie and Angela.. Even though your af has arrived don't loose hope!! Please go and have a blood test to confirm.. I know how low you both will be feeling but hang in there!!

Chelle- I woke up with strong cramps and they ease off during the day.. I have noticed if I cough or sit for too long I get a cramp!! Still obsessed with analyysing every wipe (sorry for tmi).. 

I have everything crossed for all of you.. Whether its a bllodtest, or wait for OTD.. Happy thoughts xxxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohhh until I got home to find my mother in law has burnt down half of my kitchen! 

Soo no cooking and new kitchen needed ASAP


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

lol, Happy thoughts Toothfairy!!


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Angie and Katie, 

So sorry. I hope you take time to give yourself support. Mich , thanks so much for your reassurance.

J


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

i still have abdominal discomfort slightly ( i am aware of it but not painful enough for me to take meds).. 

i am hoping my AF doesnt arrive xxx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Feeling the same things!!   
xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Mich my love...


You are meant to be my positive vibe!!!!      

Xxxxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's support it really does make a difference even though we don't know each other. I felt really ill yest did preg test very faint line almost didn't see it. Think may have had another chemical preg and lost it now. 

Feeling pretty numb just waiting for bloods tmro


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Goodmorning katie.. 

Have you done a HPT today.. Goodluck for your blood test 2mrW.. Whatever the result!! Try not to loose hope

Michelle- how rude of me.. You asked about my OTD.. I have been soo obsessive on commenting on days rather then date!! My OTD is meant to be on sunday 18th!! But tempted to test on saturday as I had my trigger shot on 1st sept.. What's your advise? Xxxx


----------



## mich30 (Aug 14, 2011)

Katie.... Thinking of you, and wishing you all the best for your test tomorrow. 

Toothfairy..... My advise would be to test Sat morning. Only because I was originally told to test on 17th, but when I rang my clinic with concerns about being so bloated they said I could test a day early. Also your trigger shot should be out of your system now.
So this time tomorrow I will have my result!!! And I'm bricking it!!!! 
I have convinced myself throughout most of my 2WW that I'm pregnant, but only the little plastic pee stick will tell the truth!!!

My friend sent me this little message yesterday.....
While you are waiting, use the time to live out your dream in your mind.
Know you have your baby(s) already, and just believe.

You're my positive vibe too Toothfairy!  We are gona get through this!! 
xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Michelle.. I feel bloated too.. And feel like I have a muscle pull on my right.. 

Still getting twinges and abdominal slight pain.. I just hope all this anxiety pays off... 

Lots of love TF..

On a happy note 1 more day to the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm off to find out the inevitable - good luck to any others testing today xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Good luck to the ladies testing today.. I hope you prays have been answered 

Happy friday and even more important Happy weekend in 8hours xxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

as I thought big f###ing mother f ing negative. 

How did you get on Mich?

xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Katie big       .. All my cycle buddies are not doing well at present.. Look after yourself and use this weekend to spoil yourself and bounce back chick.. 

AFM- i am totally stressed out that I won't make it till sunday as my cramps are getting stronger .. Confused over af and implantation pain...


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi everyone thanks for your kind words and hugs. feeling much better after a night sleep with my lovely husband. Decided to see consultant discuss discuss our options before making any decisions about the future.

Toothfairy - you'll be fine and its not over till the test i'm very hopeful for the rest of my lovely buddies here sending love and


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Goodmorning katie..

I amm soo happy to hear you are feeling better!! Was tempted to test this morning. But then I felt no point might aswell wait another 24hours..

I hope the consultant appointment goes well. Xxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow you are very well controlled I've never lasted till test day on the four times been thru this but work as a nurse surrounded by tests just waiting to be used!!!!

Good for you still have my   for you!!!


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good morning Toothfairy, 

Your day has finally arrived!!! How you doing?


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

After staring out the tests I collected over the past 2wws from 4am this morning.. I plucked up the courage to final carry it out..

I got  

Still hasn't sunk in... 

Hope you all are doing well. 

Loads and loads of love xxxx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Woweeeee!!!!!!!! That's amazing!! I have tears for you so happy!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------

